# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Dodge Power Wagon 1948 года, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Немного истории: 
"Основная идея Додж в производстве машины было рекламирование её как рабочей лошади, надёжной и способной на выполнение любых работ - как в качестве автомобиля, так и трактора. В качестве покупателя ориентировались на возвращавшихся с войны ветеранов, которые машину знали и к ней уже привыкли. По сути это оставался всё тот же 3/4-тонн 4Х4, с сохранившився "квази-милитаристическим" видом, особенно легко узнаваемым по крыльям и решётке радиатора. Так как разработка грузовика уже окупилась за счёт производства во время войны, Додж ничего не терял продолжая его выпускать как гражданскую версию, поменяв только цвет. 
Для демонстрации его силы как тягача, машина была показана тянущей сельскохозяйственное оборудование, прицепы разных типов, тяжёлое оборудование и даже здания на салазках. В этом плане его сила была уникальна. С лебёдкой и кормовым приводом Power Wagon мог подметать улицы, грузить брёвна, натягивать проволочные ограждения, убирать снег, вытаскивать крупные камни и пни, устанавливать трубы, оперировать разным оборудованием через ременной привод, и т.д. 
Изменений в течении многих лет производства было мало – тонированные стёкла и усилители тормозов в 1953, усилитель руля и синхронизированная трансмиссия в 1957, генератор и более крупный 6-цилиндровый в 1961, "lock-out hubs»* в 1962. 
Когда машину наконец-то сняли с продажи в США в 1968, производство достигло 95145 машин. Однако Power Wagon никуда не исчез и продолжал выпускаться на экспорт до конца 70-х. По времени это даже дольше, чем Ford Model T, и может сравниться только с VW Beetle." 
Модель строилась в дополнение к сельхозсамолёту Larson D-1. Грузовик с бочками агрохимии для загрузки в самолёт. Без людей, просто два вида транспорта на маленькой подставке.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Когда форумы перейдут на движки 5D, и будут передавать аплодисменты, я проаплодирую :Rolleyes:  А пока-браво! =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Пётр.

----------

